# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Mozilla Foundation

## Mitrej

*Здесь выкладываем и обсуждаем всё, что касается продуктов Mozilla Foundation*.

Все продукты *Mozilla Foundation* являются кроссплатформенными приложениями и работают не только в *Windows*, но и в *Linux*, а также в *Mac OS X*. Для каждой операционной системы выпускается отдельная сборка программы.
Подробнее об продуктах *Mozilla Foundation* можно узнать на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или форуме [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].


*Mozilla Firefox* - браузер нового поколения от *Mozilla Foundation*. Простой и лаконичный интерфейс позволяет освоить программу за несколько минут. Безопасность, высокая скорость работы, гибкость и расширяемость — основные качества, присущие *Mozilla Firefox*.





> *Блокирование всплывающих окон*
> 
> Вам больше не будут досаждать всплывающие окна, открывающиеся при посещении многих сайтов. Вы можете самостоятельно указывать, с каких сайтов разрешать открытие всплывающих окон, а с каких нет.
> 
> *Безопасность*
> 
> Вы избавлены от различных шпионских программ, а также от элементов ActiveX. Вы можете самостоятельно контролировать свою приватность, гибко управлять личными данными. Браузер позволяет моментально удалять следы своего пребывания в сети.
> 
> *Умный поиск*
> ...





Для *Windows*
Firefox Setup 3.0.11 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
FirefoxPortable_3_0_11_English [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (инструкция по русификации в архиве)
Firefox Setup 3.5 RC 3 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Дополнения для Firefox [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Mozilla Thunderbird* - современный почтовый клиент с мощным встроенным инструментом фильтрации спама сделает работу с электронной почтой безопасней, быстрей и проще, чем когда-либо.





> *Интерфейс*
> 
> Mozilla Thunderbird имеет простой, гибко настраиваемый интерфейс. Вы можете добавлять и удалять кнопки на панели, менять раскладки окон.
> 
> *Безопасность*
> 
> Mozilla Thunderbird не использует ни строчки кода от Internet Explorer. Программой поддерживаются цифровые подписи, шифрование сообщений, а также проверка сертификатов.
> 
> *HTML*
> ...





Для *Windows*
Thunderbird Setup 2.0.0.22 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
ThunderbirdPortable_2_0_0_22_English [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (инструкция по русификации в архиве)

Решение наиболее часто возникающих проблем ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]):Проблема, возникшая у вас, возможно, уже имеет решение. 
Форум Thunderbird ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]): Любые вопросы, возникшие у вас в процессе работы с Mozilla Thunderbird, вы можете задать на нашем форуме.
Дополнения для Thunderbird [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*SeaMonkey* - наследник легендарного интегрированного набора программ для работы во всемирной сети Mozilla Suite. Включает в себя браузер, почтовый клиент, адресную книгу и HTML редактор. Обладает колоссальной стабильностью. Колыбель классических традиций в интерфейсе.





> *Навигатор*
> 
> поддерживает просмотр во вкладках, блокировку всплывающих окон, имеет встроенные инструменты управления загрузкой изображений, осуществляет поиск информации по мере набора текста.
> 
> *Почта и конференции*
> 
> имеет средства обнаружения рекламы, может менять раскладку окон, поддерживает одновременную работу с несколькими учетными записями, может создавать письма в формате HTML.
> 
> *Компоновщик*
> ...





Для *Windows*
SeaMonkey 1.1.17 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Дополнения для SeaMonkey [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Sunbird* - современный календарь-планировщик для офисной работы. Незаменимая программа для тех, кому по долгу службы необходимо быть пунктуальным, как швейцарские часы.

Для *Windows*
Sunbird 0.9 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Дополнения для Sunbird [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Camino* - это полностью функциональный браузер для Mac OS X, обладающий практически всем, что вам требуется для просмотра содержимого мировой компьютерной сети.

Camino 1.6.8 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Bugzilla* - является стандартом систем отслеживания ошибок в приложениях, служащая эталоном, с которой сравниваются другие системы со схожей функциональностью.

Bugzilla 3.2.3 (stable) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Форум Bugzilla: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].


*ChatZilla* — полнофункциональный IRC (Internet Relay Chat) клиент, выполненный как расширение для браузеров *Firefox* и *SeaMonkey*.

chatzilla-0.9.85-ru [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Форм ChatZilla: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


На этом форуме вы можете прочитать впечатления *Asteriks* от работы в *Firefox Setup 3.5 RC 3* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Sanych

* FireFox Mozilla 3.5 Final Rus*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*О программе:*  Mozilla Firefox - быстрый, функциональный, отлично расширяемый браузер основанный на "движке" Mozilla. Firefox поддерживает вкладки (tabs) - вы можете открыть несколько страниц в одном окне. Также вы можете загружать ссылки в фоновом режиме не покидая той страницы, на которой вы сейчас находитесь. Браузер отлично поддерживает web стандаты, имеет удобный интерфейс, встроенную защиту от всплывающих окон (popup blocking), интегрированную панель поиска (Google и др.), удобную работу с закладками, есть удобный менеджер cookie и менеджер паролей, возможна тонкая настройка блокировки javascript. Ну и самое главное - безопасность. После обнаружения очередной "дыры" в Internet Explorer вам не придется качать тонны обновлений, Firefox использует гораздо более надёжный и безопасный "движёк" Mozilla. Для параноиков есть возможность очистки всей сохраненной приватной информации (пароли, cookie, история...) нажатием одной кнопки. Функциональность браузера можно очень сильно расширить при помощи расширений.

Скачать: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Существует огромное количество дополнений к Мозиле. Поделимся впечатлениями от тех, которыми Вы пользуетесь и рекомендуете другим. Желательно подробно и с картинками, с описанием, что и как. Не забудьте указать точное название дополнения.

Начну с AP.



*Результат:*



*Очень удобно!*

----------


## Asteriks

*Второе дополнение, которое облегчает, упрощает и ускоряет работу форумчанина или блогера.
*


С его помощью можно сделать скриншот целой страницы. В данном случае у меня уменьшенное изображение, в реале его размер 3000X.....



Можно сделать мгновенный скриншот только части страницы.



Или видимую часть страницы, то есть скриншот в привычном понимании.



В отличие от обычного способа это дополнение работает только на открытых веб-страницах. Если вы хотите натыкать всего всякого на экран и заскриншотить, вам придётся пользоваться обычными способами.
По платнику у дополнения больше возможностей, но я пишу для ГОСТЯ! 
*Мне нравится это дополнение! Быстро!*

----------


## Asteriks

В дополнении сохраняются все мои записи. ВСЕ!!!!! Где бы и что бы я ни писала!
В работающем дополнении откроется окошко со ссылками и текстом. Если жмякнуть на ссылку, сразу перейдёшь на сайт, на котором ты писал/а, а если на значок RECOVER, то твоя писанина вся перед тобой! И делай с ней, что хочешь. 
Вот сегодня стих написала, а гость взял и слетел. А бывает, напишешь пост длинный, умный такой и  - БАЦ! Понимаете, да? Смотрите, как сработало дополнение:



Внимание! Если писать на блоге, а потом перенести на форум, то не совпадут коды картинок, только текст.

----------


## Asteriks

Дополнение распознаёт любой проигрыватель, имеет поисковую систему, в полноценном режиме вообще класс! Может инфу о певце или группе выдавать (не пробовала, потому что опять же ограничения на гость). Слушаю радио через него. 
Загружаете плейлист любой радиостанции, добавляете в ваш плеер, поддерживающий работу радио, минимальные настройки на панели браузера внизу, там где это дополнение отображается в виде компактного проигрывателя, слушаете. Ещё и инфу о том, что слушаете, можете смотреть. При следующем открытии браузера ваше дополнение обнаружит ваш плейлист, и если он обновлён, то проиграет вам новенькое!
К этому дополнению можно ещё одну штучку добавить по поиску загрузок, но об этом позже. Желаю приятного слушать музыку с Foxy Tunes!
Подробнее о настройках радио читайте на блоге у pain. http://pain.blogi.by/2009/07/12/clus...iby-s-moziloj/

----------


## Sanych

*Firebug*

Есть такое дополнение. Называется [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В своей базовой поставке Firebug позволяет осуществлять debug JavaScript, CSS, HTML вживую непосредственно на исполняемой странице. Полная информация о текущем состоянии DOM модели, возможность ее изменения налету.

Применяется в основном для просмора запрашиваемых с сервера страниц. В тоже время, среди функций программы есть отладчик и редактор HTML, CSS и JavaScript.

*Мгновенное редактирование HTML* - очень интересная штука
С его помощью можно править любой текст и цифровые значения на любой странице любого сайта. К примеру название сайта, собственное имя и много чего другого.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Firebug дает замечательный способ делать экспериментальные изменения в HTML и смотреть, как они тут же отражаются на страние. Вы можете создавать, удалить или редактировать HTML-атрибуты и текст, просто кликая на них и табом перемещаясь от одного к другому. Изменения применяются мгновенно, в момент печати.
А если Вы хотите большего, нежели небольшие изменения, Firebug позволяет редактировать HTML-исходник любого элемента. Просто кликните правой кнопкой на элементе и выберите "Edit HTML..." в меню.

*Просмотр живых исходников*
В Firefox есть окно "View Source", но оно не покажет, как HTML выглядит на самом деле, после трансформаций javascript. Вкладка HTML в Firebug показывает как HTML выглядит прямо сейчас.
В дополнение, вкладки справа позволят Вам выяснить свойства индивидуальных элементов, включая правила CSS, которые их стилизуют, размер и позицию в пикселях, и свойства DOM, к которым есть доступ из javascript.

*Находит элементы мышью*
Что-то на странице выглядит не так, и Вы не можете понять, почему. Нет более быстрого способа получить ответ, чем кликнуть на кнопку "Inspect" в панели Firebug, и приготовиться к вознаграждению. При движении мыши по странице, что бы ни было под указателем - оно будет мгновенно раскрыто Firebug, который покажет HTML и CSS.

*Правый клик на любом элементе*, и у Вас есть несколько возможностей копировать различные аспекты элемента в буфер обмена, включая HTML-фрагмент, значение свойства "innerHTML" или XPath-выражение, которое однозначно идентифицирует элемент.

*Во время инспекции элемента* во вкладке HTML, страницу можно перезагрузить, и Firebug продолжит показывать тот же элемент (если он еще существует) после перезагрузки. Это делает простым проверку в Firebug изменений, сделанных во внешнем редакторе.

В общем что бы понять, надо пробывать что бы узнать больше.

----------


## Mitrej

*FirefoxPortable_3_5_Russian*
Где бы вы ни находились, вы всегда можете иметь при себе именно *ваш* Firefox, с вашими закладками, настройками и расширениями. Для этого вам нужно всего лишь установить на ваш флеш-диск специальную версию Firefox для переносных носителей, и Firefox всегда будет с вами!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

* Обновлённый FireFox Mozilla до версии 3.5.1 Rus*

Mozilla выпустила обновление своего браузера Firefox до версии 3.5.1 (для Windows, Mac и Linux), основным предназначением которого является устранение проблемы безопасности, обнаруженной в релизе 3.5. Кроме того, как сообщается в пресс-релизе, улучшена стабильность работы и скорость запуска на некоторых Windows-системах.

«Мы настойчиво рекомендуем всем пользователям Firefox 3.5 обновить свой браузер», — заявил глава департамента Мак Белтцнер в своем блоге. В версии 3.5, вышедшей всего две недели назад, обнаружена «критическая» (по мнению Mozilla) уязвимость JavaScript-движка, позволяющая с помощью специально созданного сайта запускать вредоносный код на компьютере пользователя.
Сссылка в подробнее!

Релиз 3.5.1 может быть скачан с сайта Mozilla или установлен с помощью функции «Проверка обновлений» в меню помощи. Стоит предупредить, что некоторые расширения после обновления могут перестать работать.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

*Mozilla Firefox 3.5.2*

В Firefox 3.5.2 устранены следующие проблемы:
    • [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
    • Изображения с цветовыми профилями ICC теперь отображаются корректно на всех мониторах.

*Скачать*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

А я скачал обновы до 3.5.2 да и всё!

----------


## Mitrej

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

AdBlock PlusНадоела навязчивая реклама в Интернете, которая часто загружается дольше всего остального на странице? Установите Adblock Plus и избавьтесь от нее навсегда!
AdBlock Plus — это фильтрующее содержимое страниц расширение для браузеров Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Suite и Konqueror. Позволяет блокировать загрузку и показ различных элементов страницы. Удобен при серфинге. Блокирует баннеры, рекламу, всплывающие окна. Создаёт фильтр который работает постоянно; при следующем посещении страницы, на которую включен фильтр антирекламы, баннер уже не загрузится.
Как встроенный блокировщик изображений у Mozilla, Adblock блокирует HTTP запросы в соответствии с адресами источника и может блокировать iframes, скрипты и Flash. Он также использует автоматически генерируемые пользователями таблицы стилей, чтобы скрывать элементы, такие как текстовые объявления на странице по мере их нагрузки, вместо блокирования их, известный как элемент скрывания.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Подписки: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (пользуюсь), [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].


_Mitrej добавил 10.08.2009 в 08:53_
Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper
Избавься от текстовой рекламы! Element Hiding Helper - это дополнение к расширению Adblock Plus для упрощения создания правил скрытия (блокировки) элементов. Вы просто выбираете элемент, который хотите скрыть и атрибуты, которые следует учитывать, когда он будет скрыт в следующий раз. Заблокированный элемент скрывается, а правило генерируется и добавляется автоматически.
Element Hiding Helper работает везде, где можно установить Adblock Plus (за исключением K-Meleon). Для работы требуется расширение Adblock Plus версии 0.5.2.3 и выше, т.к. без этого расширения Element Hiding Helper не работает.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Как его настраивать расскажите подробнее.

----------


## Mitrej

Я установил эти дополнения (AdBlock Plus и Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper) зашёл на форум RuAdList прокрутил страницу до самого низа и увидел там три подписки, щёлкнул на каждую подписку, нажал ОК и забыл о рекламе.

Подробнее об установке и настройке AdBlock Plus и Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper можно посмотреть по нижеприведённым ссылкам:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Ну и google в помощь.

----------


## Pasha_49

*Mozilla Firefox 3.5 Mod By Legend*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Модифицированная Mozilla Firefox 3.5. Pre для энтузиастов. Встроено 117 дополнений! Использовано 37 Stylish скриптов и 22 Greasemonkey. В данную сборку включены все известные на данный момент твики по ускорению браузера. Что нового в этой сборке? Полная информация с описанием внутри...





> • Отныне все дополнения, установленные в новой сборке, с ней совместимы. Нет никаких значков и предупреждений о несовместимости дополнений.
> • Немного сжал пункты меню ближе друг к другу, т.к. их становится все больше и больше.
> • Новый стиль стандартного плеера.
> • Скрипт Hotfile Helper. Упрощает загрузку с файлобменника Hotfile, подменяет дату обращения к файлу, т.о. онулируется лимит скачанного вами трафика.
> • Скрипт Status Bar. При наведении курсора на ссылку, ее полный адрес появляется выше статусбара.
> • Скрипт Zoom Image. Добавляет панельку для изменения размера изображения в верхнем левом углу.
> • Добавил Image Fetcher. Добавляет кнопку "Save" в правом нижнем углу картинки. Выдаёт запрос на выбор папки для сохранения.
> • Добавил Image Toolbar. Добавляет небольшую панель инструментов при наведении курсора на картинку, как в IE (сохранить, копировать, печать, свойства ...). Может автоматически сохранять изображение в предварительно указанную в настройках папку.
> • Добавил MeasureIt. "Рулетка" для измерения в пикселах любого объекта на странице (на боковой панели).
> ...








> • После установки браузер становится Portable и не оставляет следов в системе.
> • Интерфейс полностью перестроен под компактный и стильный вид.
> • Готов к работе, нужно настроить несколько личных параметров.
> • Браузер сворачивается в трей (можно отключить).
> • Исправлено кэширование страниц, Instant Back как в Opera. Загруженные картинки не загружаются заново, а берутся из кэша.
> • Боковая панель, как в Opera AC.
> • Весь введенный в формы текст, который вы когда-либо вводили, например для конкретного сайта, можно восстановить из контекстного меню (Recover Form).
> • При наведении курсора на ссылку, ее полный адрес появляется выше статусбара.
> • Защита от не удаляемых долгосрочных кукисов,- нового поколения “Super-Cookie”, которые молча завоевали Интернет.
> ...








> • Rapidshare Links Checker - Проверяет работоспособность ссылок на Rapidshare и ставит возле каждой ссылки соответствующий значок.
> • Universal Links Checker - Проверяет работоспособность ссылок различных файлобменников и ставит возле каждой ссылки соответствующий значок.
> • Megaupload Helper - Полуавтоматическая скачка с Megaupload.
> • iFolder Downloading Helper - Полуавтоматическая скачка с iFolder.
> • Letitbit Helper - Полуавтоматическая скачка с Letitbit.
> • Hotfile Helper - Упрощает загрузку с файлобменника Hotfile, подменяет дату обращения к файлу, т.о. онулируется лимит скачанного вами трафика.
> • Google Link Preview - На страницах поиска Google возле каждой ссылки появляется значок лупы, нажав на который можно посмотреть ее в этой же странице.
> • VkScripts by Koss - Добавляет множество настроек на сайте Вконтакте.
> BugMeNot - Выводит окошко для работы с данным сервисом, т.о. не надо заходить на сайт и подбирать готовый логин.
> ...








> Можно совершать определенные команды, удерживая правую кнопку мыши и двигая ее вверх, вниз,влево или вправо.
> Например: удержание и сдвиг вниз - сворачивает браузер;
> удержание и сдвиг вверх - создает новую вкладку;
> удержание и сдвиг влево или вправо - вернет на прошлую страницу
> удержание и сдвиг вниз и вправо - обновит страницу
> удержание и сдвиг вверх и вправо - вернет ошибочно закрытую вкладку





Год выпуска: 2009
Версия: 3.5
Разработчик: Mozilla Firefox
Платформа: Windows all
Язык интерфейса: только русский

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 33,53 mb

----------


## Mitrej

*Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0.0.23*

Были исправлены [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

*Скачать*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Mitrej добавил 19.09.2009 в 11:01_
*Mozilla Firefox 3.5.3*

Устранены следующие проблемы:
    • [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
    • Ряд проблем, связанных со стабильностью.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*SeaMonkey 1.1.18*

Обновление безопасности.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Новая сборка браузера Mozilla Firefox включает технологию защиты от веб-атак*

Компания Mozilla представила тестовую сборку браузера Firefox под номером 3.7. Одним из нововведений, которые ожидают пользователей новой версии, является технология защиты, позволяющая, как заявляют ее разработчики, блокировать большинство веб-атак.

Новая технология получила название Content Security Policy (CSP) и предназначена для разработчиков веб-сайтов и приложений. Она позволяет им самостоятельно определять какой контент на сайте или в веб-приложении является разрешенным. Это дает возможность блокировать скрипты либо вредоносный код, используемый хакерами для своих атак. В частности, блокируются сетевые атаки, идущие через межсайтовый скроллинг (XSS).

По словам Брэндона Стерна (Brandon Sterne), являющегося менеджером программы безопасности Mozilla, технология CSP напоминает по своему действию функцию защиты, реализованную в расширении NoScript для браузера Firefox. Этот популярное дополнение позволяет блокировать плагины JavaScript, Java, Flash и другие, которые часто используются злоумышленниками для хакерских атак.

Основное отличие между двумя этими механизмами защиты заключается в том, что технология CSP позволяет сайту самостоятельно определять политику поведения. При этом с помощью новой технологии можно защитить свой сайт или приложение не только от атак через межсайтовый скроллинг, но и от других хакерских хитростей, включая так называемый клик-джакинг и мониторинг пакетов.

----------


## Sanych

*Конструктор Мозилла*.
На этом сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] можно собрать свою сборочку браузера. А можно просто скачать чужую сборку. Так как все сборочки ложаться в архив. Интересная штука.

----------


## Mitrej

*Personas – галерея легких тем для Mozilla Firefox*

*Mozilla* открыла [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] где представлены легкие визуальные темы *Personas* для браузера *Mozilla Firefox*! Я бы их назвал фоновыми темами, потому как они изменяют только сам фон браузера, а кнопки остаются неизменными.
После первой установки темы – следующие легкие темы устанавливаются в один клик, без перезапуска браузера. На сайте новую тему можно прикинуть прямо на своем браузере без установки – есть возможность предпросмотра – достаточно просто подвести курсор! В Инструментах появится новый раздел *Personas*, а в левом нижнем углу браузера появится кнопка с лисичкой – там можно управлять темами или при желании выключить и вернутся к стандартной. В галерее *Personas* представлено более [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] темы (актуальные сейчас), темы про [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] темы… а еще [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] свою тему!
Можно менять свою Лисичку каждый день, в зависимости от настроения!

Установить лёгкие визуальные темы вы  так же можете и на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Но сначала установите дополнение для *Firefox* *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*.

Кстати, Вы обновили *Mozilla Firefox* до версии *3.5.6*? Если нет, то обновитесь через браузер: Справка/Проверить наличие обновлений или скачайте новую версию [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Sanych

Оценим что за темы там.

----------


## Mitrej

Mozilla показала интерфейс Firefox 4.0

Компания Mozilla пообещала кардинально переработать интерфейс своего браузера и представить его в Firefox 4.0, релиз которого запланирован на конец 2010 года. Один из разработчиков веб-обозревателя уже выложил в своем блоге скриншоты эскизов нового интерфейса, сообщает Computerworld.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Одним из нововведений является кнопка в верхнем левом углу браузера, которая открывает доступ ко всем меню программы. По словам разработчиков, эта кнопка создана в рамках концепции оформления Windows 7 и пакета Office 2010.

Компания Mozilla намерена позаимствовать у браузера Chrome механизм работы с вкладками, каждая из которых выполняется в виде отдельного процесса. Представитель разработчиков также добавил, что в Firefox 4.0 адресная строка не будет совмещена со строкой поиска, как это сделано в Google Chrome.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mozilla передумала выпускать Firefox 3.7

Компания Mozilla пересмотрела подход к разработке браузера Firefox и убрала из графика релизов версию 3.7. Отныне разработчики будут расширять функционал веб-обозревателя одновременно с выпуском обновлений безопасности для него. Таким образом, Mozilla отказалась от выпусков отдельных релизов Firefox в пользу более частых обновлений, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Computerworld.

Первое такое обновление под кодовым названием Lorentz должно появиться в ближайшие недели. Оно позволит отделить от браузера процессы работающих аддонов и плагинов.

Ранее разработчики [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] значительно увеличить быстродействие браузера в версии Firefox 3.7. Теперь, однако, в графике компании зафиксирован только один крупный релиз — Firefox 4.0 с кардинально переработанным интерфейсом. Выход этой версии браузера ожидается в конце 2010-го или в начале 2011 года.

----------


## Asteriks

В дополнение к информации об изменении подхода к разработке браузера.




> Mozilla отменяет выпуск Firefox 3.7 и вносит изменения в процесс разработки браузера
> 
> Вс, Янв 17, 2010
> 
> Новости
> 
> Компания Mozilla планирует отказаться от выпуска новой версии своего популярного браузера под номером Firefox 3.7 и исключить данное обновление из графика, сообщает Computerworld. Кроме того, сообщество намерено в корне поменять сам процесс разработки своего open-source браузера, в результате чего новые функции в Firefox будут появляться гораздо чаще.
> 
> Напомним, сейчас Mozilla завершает разработку версии Firefox 3.6, обещанной еще в прошлом году и находящейся сейчас на стадии релиз-кандидата. Однако выпуск уже следующей версии Firefox 3.7, вероятнее всего, будет отменен. По словам одного из руководителей Mozilla Майка Белтзнера (Mike Beltzner), компания собирается кардинально изменить систему разработки браузера.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*DS BYFLY - TOOLBAR - v2.0.13* 

*Написал davidsoft*
Панель DS BНаписал: davidsoftYFLY - TOOLBAR — это подключаемый модуль (plugin) для браузера Mozilla Firefox, существенно упрощающий доступ к BYFLY.BY и к ресурсам порталов и поиску по гостю. Также в тоолбаре имеется большое количество ссылок на популярные сайты байнета по гостю.
Ещё больше ссылок. Установите раз и забудьте про поиск сайтов по гостю.
*Установка:*
Установка не должна вызвать никаких сложностей, т.к. она аналогична установке любого другого расширения. Для начала нужно скачать расширение, файл с расширением .xpi. Затем установить. Для этого просто перетаскиваете скачанный файл на окно Firefox и подтверждаете установку. Или открываете меню Файл/Открыть файл выбираете Byfly.xpi и нажимаете Открыть. Подтверждаете установку.
После того, как расширение установлено необходимо перезагрузить браузер.
Все, Byfly toolbar установлен и готов к работе!

Файл:	byflytoolbar_2.0.13 (byflytoolbar_2.0.13.rar)
*freespace* 

*megashare*

----------


## Asteriks

Стоит у меня давно, он на странице дополнений Мозилы есть, , кнопарик этот. Я почти не пользуюсь.

----------


## Asteriks

Скажите, уважаемые пользователи, у Вас тоже не работает дополнение *fast dial* с предпоследней версией Мозилы 3.6? Мне оно симпатичнее, чем speed dial, но пришлось именно speed dial установить. А окошки там не очень красивые, громоздкие и... в общем, напрягает меня это альтернативное speed dial. 
Всё же опишу, как оформить окошки, чтобы страница в них культурно отображалась.
Итак, вместе со значком *speed dial* Вы получили значок *speed dial+*
Вытягивайте оба значка на верхнюю панель браузера, будем окошки настраивать.



Видите справа на панели навигации значок *Список всех вкладок?*



Начнём. Заходите, к примеру, на адрес форума Жодино. Щёлкните по этому значку, откроется окошко. 



На скрине Вы видите два окошка, *на второе смотрите*, первое - это открытая вкладка.
Щёлкните по нему и переходите на значок *speed dial+*
Видите ссылку на Жодино в списке? Щёлкайте. Откроется *Приложение*, нажмите *ОК*. Красивая страничка-окошко уже готова. Убедитесь в этом, нажав на значок speed dial, который без плюса.
Кому не понятно - объясню на скринах.

----------


## BiZ111

*Mozilla 3.4.6 RC6**Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

*IBM выбрала Firefox своим корпоративным браузером*

Браузер Mozilla Firefox добился серьёзного успеха в корпоративной нише: о том, что именно FF станет официальным браузером компании IBM, сообщил в своём личном блоге вице-президент подразделения IBM Software Group Боб Сутор (Bob Sutor). Таким образом, рекомендации использовать Firefox в качестве браузера по умолчанию получат более чем 400 тысяч сотрудников IBM по всему миру. Выбор предопределила безопасность и открытость браузера, а также его «полное соответствие отраслевым стандартам IBM».

Теперь Firefox будет устанавливаться на все корпоративные компьютеры IBM, более того, компания будет рекомендовать сторонним поставщикам ПО добавить поддержку Firefox в корпоративные веб-приложения. Какую именно версию браузера IBM сочла для себя идеальной, Боб Сутор не уточнил. Это может быть или Firefox 3.5, ставший в декабре 2009 года самым популярным браузером в мире, или последняя версия 3.6, которую компания Mozilla представила в декабре.

Сотрудники и клиенты IBM пополнят армию из 350 миллионов человек, использующих браузер Firefox. По подсчёту фонда Mozilla Foundation, это примерно 30 процентов всех интернет-пользователей мира.

----------


## Mitrej

*В Firefox добавят группировку вкладок*

Разработчик компании Mozilla Аза Раскин (Aza Raskin) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  менеджер вкладок Tab Candy. Новая «фича» браузера Firefox 4 позволяет легко находить нужную страницу среди открытых «табов», собирать вкладки в группы и работать с каждой из них по-отдельности.

Для того чтобы попробовать Tab Candy, необходимо [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Firefox 4 beta. После этого в строке вкладок браузера появится новый значок, который позволит открыть графическое представление ваших «табов».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Скриншоты открытых вкладок можно менять местами и переставлять за пределы основной группы, создавая новые. Нажав на «таб» из любой группы, вы откроете окно только со вкладками выбранной группы. Сгруппированным по какому-либо признаку «табам» можно дать название.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Новый менеджер вкладок больше всего напоминает Exposé и Spaces — инструменты управления открытыми окнами программ, которые знакомы пользователям операционной системы Mac OS X. Так же, как и Tab Candy, они позволяют просто переключаться между окнами (в этом случае — вкладками) и разделять их на группы — к примеру, отделить рабочие программы от игр и «аськи».

Несмотря на ошибки в работе тестовой версии, новый менеджер «Файрфокса» хорошо справляется со своей задачей. Например, при написании статьи довольно удобно вынести нужные вкладки в отдельную группу и работать в окне без открытых «лишних» страниц.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] новости.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Irina

*Нашла интересный обзор: Настраиваем браузер и устанавливаем лучшие дополнения для Mozzilla Firefox :*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Mozilla Firefox v4.0 Final*

Mozilla Firefox - очень быстро работающий браузер, причем быстрота работы заметна не только во время загрузки веб-страниц, но и при поиске в закладках и Истории. Сделан он на основе движка Mozilla и позволяет просматривать все веб-страницы в одном многовкладочном окне, а также обладает множеством других полезных опций, включая способность значительного расширения возможностей подключением плагинами (а выпущено их великое множество).

Основные возможности Mozilla Firefox:
- Блокировка всплывающих окон (англ. pop-up)
- Поддержка вкладок (англ. tabbed browsing) (несколько страниц в одном окне)
- Встроенная панель поиска в поисковых машинах и словарях
- Так называемые «Живые закладки» (англ. Live bookmarks) — механизм интеграции RSS-потоков
- Широкие возможности по настройке поведения и внешнего вида
- Поддержка множества расширений
- Встроенные инструменты для веб-разработчика
- Автоматическое обновление как самого браузера, так и его расширений (с версии 1.5)
- Отображение контента сразу (позволяет комфортно продолжать сёрфинг даже при неполной загрузке страницы, что особенно заметно при медленном соединении и большом количестве внедрённых объектов)

Год выпуска: 2011
ОС: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Дом. страница: mozilla.org
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Лекарство: Не требуется(Freeware)
Размер: 12,3 Мб

*Скачать с оффсайта* (12,3МБ) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## davidsoft

*Byffox2.0 на базе Mozilla Firefox 4.0*


*Год выпуска:* 2011
*Версия:* 2.0
*Автор сборки:* DAVIDSOFT
*Платформа:* Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
*Язык интерфейса:* только русский
*Таблэтка:* Не требуется

Одна из целей данной сборки: дать понять неподготовленным  пользователям, насколько простой, удобной, быстрой и безопасной может  быть работа в интернете при помощи великолепного браузера Mozilla  Firefox. Вторая цель - продемонстрировать, что в мире существуют,  успешно трудятся и ежедневно радуют других результатами своей  деятельности миллионы людей, приверженных идее Open Source и Free  Software; показать, что не каждая мотивация по созданию чего-то нового  измеряется только денежным вознаграждением, полученным за работу, но и  вполне может соответствовать духу Линуса Торвальдса, автора операционной  системы Linux, назвавшего свою книгу о создании Linux «Just for fun!»  («Только для удовольствия!»).

В сборку вошли самые лучшие  дополнения, разработанные для Mozilla Firefox сторонними авторами. Здесь  не содержится ничего лишнего - лишь средства, максимально повышающие  безопасность и комфорт вашей работы в интернете.

Сборка удобна  тем, что пользователь может, скачав ее, сохранить копию дистрибутива в  надежном месте, затем развернуть браузер на своем компьютере и  пользоваться им, а в случае вирусного заражения или сбоя в работе из-за  изменения настроек, быстро восстановить изначальный вариант.

В данную сборку включены все известные на данный момент твики по ускорению браузера.

Мы  не претендуем, что предложенный нами вариант годится для всех и  каждого. Если у вас уже есть какой-то прочно устоявшийся вариант  браузера вы можете подсмотреть в списках, какие плагины мы рекомендуем  и, быть может, найти среди них что-то для себя полезное.






> * Кнопки стоп и обновить объединены в одну
> * Теперь вкладки по умолчанию сверху
> * Обычную вкладку можно превратить в «App Tab» в контекстном меню по правому клику
> * Тулбар закладок по умолчанию заменен на кнопку закладки (по желанию его можно вернуть)
> *  Функционал Panorama дает пользователям полный визуальный обзор всех  открытых вкладок и позволяет их сортировку и сгруппирование
> * Доработан менеджер дополнений
> * Вы можете искать на уже отрытых вкладках и переключаться на них при помощи Умной Адресной Строки
> * Сообщения статуса подключения теперь отображается на небольшом оверлее (в нижнем левом углу)
> 
> ...









> 





*Скачать программу*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## davidsoft

*Mozilla Firefox Collection 2.1* 



*Год выпуска:* 2011
*Версия:* 2.1
*Автор сборки:* DAVIDSOFT
*Платформа:* Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
*Язык интерфейса:* только русский
*Таблэтка:* Не требуется

*Описание:*
Специальный инсталлятор, который  включает некоторые версии Mozilla Firefox, которые были выпущены  компанией Mozilla. В комплекте имеются варианты, начиная с версии  2.0.0.11 и до последней тестовой сборки. + Программа FireFox Builder  Optimization:
Программка, сидящая в трее и оптимизирующая расход  памяти FireFox. Оптимизирует реально и конкретно - это очень заметно,  особенно при открытии большого количества окон.Благодаря данной  программке юзеры Windows могут больше не страшиться большого  употребления памяти браузером Firefox. Программка, основанная на  разработках итальянских и французских программистов + некие доработки  для размеренной работы, усмиряет аппетит прожорливого браузера до 80%,  зависимо от открытых страничек.
*В пакет входят также Flash Player и плагин Byfly Toolbar*.




> 





*Скачать программу*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

*Firefox 7, 8 и 9 появятся в этом году*

Firefox 6 уже вышел и вы наверняка уже успели оценить новые возможности этого браузера, включая скроллинг с помощью клавиши Tab, подсветку домена в адресной строке, расширенные инструменты для разработчиков и многое другое.

Официально выпуск состоялся 16 августа, но уже 27 сентября будет выпущен его наследник в виде Firefox 7. Mozilla уже сейчас заявляет о том, что седьмая версия будет использовать меньше памяти, чем Firefox 4, 5 или 6, при чем, называются цифры от 20 до 50%.

Это означает, что Firefox 7 будет быстрее и стабильнее. Firefox 8 в свою очередь, будет потреблять еще меньше памяти и выйдет в виде бета-версии уже 27 сентября, а 8 ноября выйдет его финальная версия.

Это еще не все! Если все пойдет так, как задумано, Firefox 9 появится все еще в этом году. Ожидается, что 8 ноября появится первая бета-версия "девятки", а официальный выход финальной версии произойдет 20 декабря.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Браузер Firefox: что ждет пользователей в ближайшее время?*

Интересная познавательная статья о дальнейшем развитии ФФ - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

